# What chairs do you use ?



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

We're busy looking for all the right accessories at the moment, having spent 3 great weekends away in the new MH. Next purchase ? Nice, high back, lighweight, easily stowable, comfortable chairs with some lumbar support (Had major back surgery 4 years ago but fit now, need comfy seating though) Suggestions of makes and models from you ever-helpful lot please ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Lafuma every time for us. We've got the loungers, but I've sat in the chairs, and they're very comfy.

Gerald


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We tried all the expensive ones over the years (Lafumas still in garage!) then I bought 2 collapsible ones for £12.50 at a motorway service station, in a bag, and they are perfect.
I guess that you need to try the different types before you buy. :wink:


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

We live in Cheltenham. Anyone recommend a good shop to visit in the surrounding areas for all this stuff ?


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Lafuma for me as they give support for the back and head/neck. We have loungers and lightweight ones and tend to only take lightweight now for ease of lifting in and out. I've made a simple bag (like pillowcase) for each one and they slide in and out of area under bed without catching.

Jan


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Like EJB, we bough collapsable chairs and these have served us well for over 10 years. However, whilst we have the normal aches and pains common in those approaching retirement, we have had no major back surgery (just broken neck surgery).

With your back issue, you are better trying the chairs before you buy. It's the Shepton Mallet show next week so that may be a good place to look.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We bought two reclining chairs at the Peterbourgh show this year. They were the type with the bungee cord at the edges, £50 the pair and they are brilliant. They recline to almost horizontal and they are not too heavy. Great for viewing the Meteor showers recently. Couldn't tell you who the dealer was but they sold like hot cakes.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Attwoolls Glos on the A38

Loddy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd go with the trying out first. Take a book, go and sit in the shop and let the world swirl round you for half and hour or so !

We have a garage full of failed chairs. Eventually we took out a second mortgage and bought 2 Lafuma loungers which are so perfect that, on bad days, I use them in the house as they are far more comfortable than our domestic chairs and I have disk and nerve problems that make lounging type sitting impossible usually.

They were however just too big and heavy to be easy to transport and lift in the van so we bought 2 Lafuma Cham (onix) folding chairs- high back, multi-position and extremely light and wonderfully comfy. Again very expensive and we are disappointed with the quality as they are already faded and stained despite a lot of care.

They're the answer for me however but everyone is different. My OH can manage an afternoon on a cheap picnic chair that cripples me after half a minute.

G


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought a nice lightweight one from Caravans4U at Hanley Swan, near the Malvern showground. They had quite a few to choose from and were very helpful.

M


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just declared winter and taken the chairs out of the van. We don't sit outside when it's cold and see no point in carrying them around over winter.

If you feel you won't be using yours until next spring and are going to Europe around then then it is worth bearing in mind that there is a Lafuma shop in the Cite de Europe. Chairs used to be cheaper there but that might not be true now.

Watch out for a heatwave and, if you see two people sitting outside on camp stools then it's us.

G


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Lightweight Lafumas for us, they are uber-comfortable, two can be carried easily, can be stored in the van or in the back-box. Never pay 'full price' for Lafumas as there is always a deal somewhere especially for two; have a look at the internet and maybe try Riversway, Johns Cross, and Outdoorbits for a start or just google lafuma.

Happy lounging


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

After trying various types of chairs we have ended up happy with a pair of these http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/info_680124.html a bit heavy but very comfortable.
Chris


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

A chair for every occasion - lightweight Lafumas for hot weather (the mesh keeps you cool, but lets the draught in during cooler weather), Royale reclining camping chairs which are padded and very comfy for spring and autumn (they are too warm to use in summer), and a couple of Tesco value camping chairs which stay permanently in our back box (we used to leave them at home in the winter months but there would always be times with a glimmer of winter sun and we'd wished we could sit outside for 10 mins). They fold up so small that they don't take up much room and don't weigh much either.

Mrs. D


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

We have a couple of dukdalf recliners (bought from Riversway but they dont appear in their catalogure anymore) they are very comfortable, have separate leg support pieces and are very lightweight. 

But I would try any chair before you buy them.

Milly


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

After trying numerous chairs, we have just taken the plunge and got a couple of reclining lafumas. They are brilliant, very comfortable with a good pillow :lol: 

We bought them direct from Lafuma who had the best deal on at the time. 

Good luck with whatever choice you make.

Aileen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's also important- before you buy- to work out exactly where your chairs are going to travel and to measure it up so you don't end up buying bigger chairs than you can store.

G


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

There is an excellent accessory shop the far side of Hanley Swan, just the other side of Upton. From Cheltenham about 15 miles. Nice, helpful people and they have a great range of products. They advertise a lot in ebay, see url below.
We have used them several times, we live in Tewkesbury.
John

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Caravanstuff4u


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I was torn on what kind of chairs to buy, as I wanted comfortable chairs to use for eating at a table but also I wanted chairs for lounging in.

I didn't fancy buying two of each.

I bought Ascot Elite high backed chairs which recline and have detachable foot rests, so that I get the best of both worlds.

I bought them at Premier Motorhomes.


----------

